# Producers thread



## Ysabelle (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I thought it might be a good idea to post a specific thread for people who applied to UCLA's Producer's Program and USC's Stark program. 

I know some UCLA Producer's Program candidates hava already received invitations to interview. 
Any international students in the lot?

How about USC? It's probably too soon to know but you never know...
Thanks and good luck to everyone!!

isabelle


----------



## magadan (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea, I was wondering about Stark interviews too. I got a call for UCLA and AFI interviews but no word from Stark yet.

Also, does anyone have interview advice for UCLA and AFI?


----------



## VeritasFilm (Feb 25, 2009)

I only applied to the UCLA PP, but have not heard anything yet.  Have not been rejected yet, either, at least according to the website.  For those who have been asked to interview, when did you find out?


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey -

Good idea on this thread... I started the USC Fall 2009 thread, but its nice to have one just for us that applied to Producing programs.

I applied to Stark at USC and nothing back yet. Some of the other USC program applicants said they got a "financial aid" e-mail yesterday, but I didn't get one...

From what Ive been seeing Stark sends letters out pretty early in March, so not much longer to wait. Good luck to everyone. I'll post my "decision status" when I get it..

Since this is the ONLY producer thread, please let us know when anything happens so we can all be aware of the school's progess of informing producer applicants.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 25, 2009)

By the way...

USC does not interview...

the only thing you may get is an informal phone call from a professor, but it's nothing to be worried about. Most people do not get this call.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Stark does interviews sometimes, it's just not required...they'll contact you if they want one, though.

Best of luck!  Can't wait to meet new Starkies!


----------



## cabezon (Feb 25, 2009)

Good to see some more producers on here. Anyone applied to Chapman? Good luck to all of you!


----------



## lf47 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's nice to be able to talk to other Producing Programs applicants. Not many people understand what producing means so it's great to talk to fellow aspiring producers.

I applied to the Stark program at USC, and so far I have not heard from them. I am also considering applying to Chapman, but I am unsure about the university and whether it's worth it or not - at least compared to USC's program. Does anyone have any advice?

Oh, and Isabelle, I am an international student from France. I'm currently getting my Bachelor's Degree in the States but I still fall under the "international student" category for USC.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, I asked a friend in Stark, you all should know by mid-March.

That's all I got.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I interviewed for Stark with the Assistant Director of the program, Richard.  I flew all the way from PA to do it, so I hope that shows my dedication.  It's the only program I applied to, as I have a certain goal in mind.....

Good luck to everyone!!  A few weeks and we'll know whether we can sleep again or whether we have to go through this again next year!  If I do not get in, I'm applying again, they will never get rid of me!!!


----------



## joenyc (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright.  I've lurked around here for days, anxiously waiting to hear.

I applied to Stark and only Stark.  I seem to remember reading somewhere that accepted applicants are informally notified via phone a bit earlier.

Regardless, 2-3 weeks.  Trying not to stress.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, I've heard that too (that accepted people are informed by phone).

If anyone gets a call of "acceptance", make sure to let us know..

That just adds to the pressure. Everytime the phone rings next week, I'll wonder if its Stark.

I also ONLY applied to Stark


----------



## Ysabelle (Feb 25, 2009)

Great to see that this thread has picked up! 

It was really tiring going through all the UCLA and USC threads to figure out who had applied for producing!

I applied to UCLA and USC and haven't heard anything yet. 

I guess that's not very good news for UCLA, I think most people have received their invites to interview already. 

But fingers crossed for USC! 

lf47: I'm also an international student from France  Hope to see you next year at USC!


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

I applied to the production program at USC and UCLA.  I have not heard anything from UCLA but did get a call from USC.

USC is my first choice so I'll be there if accepted.

Good luck everyone.  I look forward to finding out who my classmates are soon!


----------



## Ysabelle (Feb 26, 2009)

Still a little hope for those who applied to the PP at UCLA. 

Someone on the UCLA thread received their invite to interview today...


----------



## Kalie14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all! I have applied a bunch of places for producing...NYU, Columbia, UCLA, Chapman, LMU, and BU.  I have only gotten word from two though: rejected from NYU (boo!) and just got an email for an interview (on March 16th) at UCLA this morning! So I think there is still a chance that people will be notified about an interview.  In the email they sent, they gave two questions to consider: 

1. Discuss a feature film PRODUCER whose body of work you admire and discuss their contributions to one or more of their recent projects. Please focus on a producer whose primary function is producing (not acting, directing, etc.).

2. In 5 minutes or less, pitch one of the FEATURE or TELEVISION PROJECTS you'd like to produce and briefly detail how it fits into the marketplace (i.e., compare your project--either an original idea or a screenplay you've optioned--to something released or broadcast in the past 5 years). Be prepared to give us a second feature or TV proposal if asked.

Hope that helps somehow! 

And just for reference, I'm from Athens, Georgia and straight out of undergrad, which I think could be a disadvantage, but I'm just going to try and charm the pants off that admissions crew!  We'll see!


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is great news Kalie14!  Best of luck to you in that.


----------



## Ysabelle (Feb 26, 2009)

Good Luck Kalie!

You got the interview and that was the hardest part! the rest will be a piece of cake


----------



## Kalie14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I definitely hope so!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

USC Stark notifications should be coming out really soon... anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Everyone -

Got my USC letter today from Stark Program:

REJECTED...

letter was dated Feb. 27

Good Luck to everyone...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my rejection letter today as well, now I have time to save up money to hopefully get out there next year.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey PSU -

Did you schedule an interview with Stark when you applied? It's not required but many of them do it anyway just so the school gets to know you...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, I did!  I was out there in November for an interview.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 2, 2009)

LA Filmmaker, psu - tough break guys. don't give up, try again. hope to see you guys around.

Has anyone who applied to Chapman hear about producer interviews yet?


----------



## veru (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been accepted into the Peter Stark Program


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by veru:
> I've been accepted into the Peter Stark Program


Congratulations! You must be so happy!

I see that you're from Barcelona... did you receive the letter in Spain? I gave both my American and French address on my application and was wondering where they were going to send the letter.

Congrats again. This is pretty amazing!!


----------



## veru (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by lf47:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by veru:
> I've been accepted into the Peter Stark Program


Congratulations! You must be so happy!

I see that you're from Barcelona... did you receive the letter in Spain? I gave both my American and French address on my application and was wondering where they were going to send the letter.

Congrats again. This is pretty amazing!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

THANK YOUUU, I'm very amazed, speechless! Well I've received a call just 25 minutes ago. They are going to call to the accepted people and then they'll send an email. I think that's the procedure. GOOD LUCK lf47!


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by veru:
> THANK YOUUU, I'm very amazed, speechless! Well I've received a call just 25 minutes ago. They are going to call to the accepted people and then they'll send an email. I think that's the procedure. GOOD LUCK lf47!


Thanks!!

It's good to know that they actually call people - waiting for a letter is too nerve-wracking. Do you know if they're going to call all the new Starkies today?

I'm thrilled for you... hopefully we'll be classmates in a few weeks. Last year my roommate was from Spain and we had the best year ever.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 3, 2009)

Veru -

Congrats... I was rejected from them. I would love to know what your previous experience was before being accepted. 

I'm trying to improve mine for next year and would love to know what previous experience you have... I'm just trying to get feeling for what they are looking for...


----------



## veru (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by LA Filmmaker:
> Veru -
> 
> Congrats... I was rejected from them. I would love to know what your previous experience was before being accepted.
> ...



Hey, I give you my email 
so I can give you more details about my application. I hope next time works, I think that this is about "perseverance".


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats to those who got into USC! 

Cabezon, I applied to Chapman but have yet to hear anything.  On another thread, someone received an email from Chapman requesting their reel today.  Hopefully they'll start sending some sort of info soon!


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got a call from USC and I am accepted to the Producing Program.

My hands are shaking and I am so happy I could run a marathon up and down the East Coast right now!!!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations, veru & lf! So happy for you both. 

(Wandering over here from the screenwriting side.)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Lf,

Can you share highlights of your app so I have some input for when I reapply?

Thanks and congrats!


----------



## cabezon (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Kallie good to have you aboard. Let's keep each other posted on the happenings. MikeSter4 just got called to interview for the chapman producing program (if you haven't already read) 

good luck!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 3, 2009)

lf47 -

I also would like to know any highlights you had on your application... I got rejected from that program and would like to get some ideas on how to strengthen my app for next time...

What was your previous experience?

ALSO,

to PSU -

What was your previous experience?


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you guys for the support. I cannot believe that this is actually happening!!! I've been walking around in daze and cheking my phone every five minutes to make sure I really did get that call 

Psu and LA Filmmaker, send me a message with your e-mail address and I'll definitely e-mail you guys to talk about my application/background.

Good luck to everyone, hang in there!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2009)

of,

Surprisingly, my email is psufilmgirl@aol.com.  Thanks for taking the time!!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine is ...... deleted ........


----------



## A.K. (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats VEru, Can you give me information on your application as well. My email is Akil.Kurji@gmail.com

I actually got a letter today saying i got rejected. I went in for an interview and met with Richard. I thought I had a great shot as a 21 year old. My application was amazing but I didn't have time to study for my GRE's. I bombed it. I think that could be the reason why. I have produced 2 feature films but looks like I will have to shoot for the stark program next year. Any advice guys? Thanks.


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cabezon, I just saw the new Chapman thread.  Eek! I'll def keep you posted...best of luck!


----------



## joenyc (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys-
I got a call yesterday and have been accepted to the Stark Program.
Congrats to those accepted and good luck to everybody who has yet to hear/going to reapply.
This board has been very helpful in getting me through the waiting period!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

These forums are crawled by humans bots, Google and otherwise.  Some may be predatory.

Be careful about listing your email addresses!!

Congrats, condolences, and good thoughts to all of you.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats Joe!!!!

Can you give us the details I your app?  I'm just trying to get all my ducks in a row for next year!!!


----------



## annqc (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations veru, lf47, and joe on being accepted.

I received my rejection letter in the mail today.  I would sincerely appreciate any information regarding your application, background experience, and any advice you may have to offer so I may have some input on how to strengthen my application for next year.  My email address is qchaudhary@gmail.com.  Thank you.

To everyone else in the same situation, best of luck in reapplying!  I have heard it's all about perseverance.

Best.


----------



## Turu (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

I've been accepted into the Peter Stark Program too!


----------



## Ysabelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Turu, 
When did you get the call?
March 3rd?
It seems they called everyone the same day and that if you haven't received a call by now it's not looking good


----------



## Ysabelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Also Turu, 
CONGRATS!!!! Sorry this whole process is making me mad and rude...


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 5, 2009)

Ysabelle -

I was the first one to post a rejection in this thread from Stark...

I definitely know how you feel... especially after getting my rejection... I really thought I had a great shot at getting in...

It does seem like they called everyone on the same day. But, you never know... so far there have been 5 people that got into Stark that are on this board. I wouldn't give up hope until you see a letter in the mail.

After I got my rejection letter, I was very upset... so don't feel too bad about the emotions, getting into Grad school is a huge deal..

The process is REALLY annoying, and a lot of times it seems like they don't really know what they want...


----------



## MikeSter4 (Mar 5, 2009)

So I want to know everyones opinion.  Everyone I have worked with in the entertainment industry is wondering why I am going back to school.  No one I have met yet on sets has gone to Grad school.  Is this really an industry about who you know?  Because I know for one that's the only reason I have been able to get work on a set.

I'm just so stuck and confused about what I want to do, because lets face it grad school is not cheep...


----------



## cabezon (Mar 5, 2009)

You bring up a good point Mike. I think everyone here needs to be realistic about school and costs (especially with the economy in its current state). That's probably why they ask the infamous interview question... "Why are you here???" 

umm....

Personally I'm doing this because I want to use it as a stepping stone: to network, build up my experience and hopefully find a job! On top of that I'd like to teach at the college/university level someday and an MFA can help with that (although its not required if you've won lets say.. an oscar)  

I guess it all comes down to the individual and their goals. School isn't cheap (fellowship anyone???) and anyone who thinks that a degree will guarantee you anything needs to seriously think it over.

If school doesn't fit in your plans then use your money to make some movies. I'm sure you'll make the right choice!

good luck!


----------



## Jazz (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I received a call yesterday as well and was informed that I have been accepted to the Stark Program. 

Congratulations to others who have got in. 

As for the others my advice would be to make sure you are available on the telephone number you provided on your application. All the best to all who are waiting to hear from them.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats Jazz!

Seems like most (if not all) of the producing admits so far on this forum have been international students. Perhaps they are admitting the international students first? 

Makes sense since internationals have to go through more paper work than us domestics. 

Either way, good luck to all!


----------



## Ysabelle (Mar 6, 2009)

Cabezon, 

You are very right. Most of the admitted candidates are international.

I did however see someone from NYC posted their admittance...

Still it gives a little bit of hope to those who haven't received a call yet


----------



## Jazz (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks cabezon,

Interesting observation. I guess you are right.  
All the best !!

Oh and Don't get me started on all the paper work


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 6, 2009)

I noticed the international thing too...

Stark only takes 25 people a year, and so far 6 people on this board that were accepted have been international.


----------



## matt kendzior (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all, 

     I am currently a first year in the UCLA Producers Program. If any of you have any questions about the program or the admissions process then please feel free to ask. I was in your shoes last year and I certainly know how it feels. Good luck to you all and don't be strangers. 

-matt


----------



## magadan (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone who interviewed for UCLA PP heard back yet?


----------



## rkw (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, Congratulations, LWarrenT! And to all that have been accepted into Stark.

I received a phone call from Richard on March 3rd that I was accepted into Stark Fall 09. I am 22, from Chengdu, China, and am now finishing the last undergraduate semester in Beijing. 

It's my first time to surf this site. What a pity I've missed so much, waiting anxiously on my own... Hello to all, and can't wait to meet you all in class this fall.

-Robert

BTW, I haven't received any package from USC Graduate Admission yet... Only that phone call and an email from Stark so far. Has anyone in Stark received anything in mail already? International mails usually take only about one week to reach Beijing...


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations Robert and Warren,

I am an international student from India accepted for the Stark program as well. 

Don't worry Robert you aren't the only one. I haven't received any confirmation by mail from Graduate admission either. In fact I dont think they have reached a decision for me since the status hasn't changed from 'forwarded to the academic department'. What does your status say ? I mailed them (pstark) yesterday to confirm my postal address (since I was all paranoid) and they replied saying that the email they sent is pretty much what comes in the postal hard copy.

Also I heard from another topic that the coming week shall be spring break, so i guess we will have to wait a little longer to hear from the graduate admissions office.

Fingers crossed. XX


----------



## rkw (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, Warren and Jazz, for your information!

August is just 5 months away. Can't wait to meet you in class now!

Good luck to all others!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 15, 2009)

Warren -

What did you have for previous experience? I got rejected from Stark this year, and am looking to make my app stronger for next year.


RKW -

Same question for you... what is your previous experience in film? or work?



Jazz - 

Same questions...


----------



## cabezon (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Warren I just took a look at some of your work. I'm impressed. How long have you been at it? (the web series that is)


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by LA Filmmaker:
> Warren -
> 
> What did you have for previous experience? I got rejected from Stark this year, and am looking to make my app stronger for next year.
> ...



I graduated with a degree in Mathematics. However I transitioned to media and have been working in a production company doing non-fiction shows for Indian Television for the past couple of years. One of the shows: http://starvoiceofindia.indya.com/


----------



## AviQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys!

Anyone that has applied to AFI around here?


----------



## magadan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello,

I got an email last night accepting me to the UCLA PP. Still no word from AFI post-interview but UCLA was my first choice...Just a heads up to you UCLAers.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations magadan !!


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was accepted to USC MFA Production program.

Congratulations to everyone else accepted as well.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by xavier039:
> I was accepted to USC MFA Production program.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else accepted as well.



Hey Tom,

Congratulations !!

btw : Fall '09 ?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 18, 2009)

Waitlisted for fall '09 and accepted for spring '10.  I might just take spring '10 regardless if I get bumped up.  I could use the extra time to prepare for the move and get myself situated out there.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 20, 2009)

Have any producing applicants heard anything from Chapman?


----------



## rkw (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by LA Filmmaker:
> Warren -
> 
> What did you have for previous experience? I got rejected from Stark this year, and am looking to make my app stronger for next year.
> ...



Well, LA Filmmaker it seems I am the one still in college... Will grauduate this summer in Beijing with a marketing BBA and a film production BA. I've been working on student films all the time since very young and produced/directed/wrote several projects. Had some internship experience with China Film Group in mainstream productions. 

Hey, Warren and Jazz, your works are impressive!
Here's one trailer link where you can take a look at one of my projects last summer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvRzwoDWmqc


----------



## Dave14 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Warren/Jazz/Veron,

I just found this site 20 minutes ago.  I wanted to contact the people on this board who are entering into the Stark Program next fall. 

I recently committed to the Stark Program and will be joining you guys in the fall.  I figured we could get in contact before USC formally introduces us.  I look forward to spending the next two years of my life sharing my ideas and learning with and from you guys.  Best wishes.

Dave


----------



## Jazz (Mar 24, 2009)

@ Tom : I hope you get in Fall so that we meet sooner 

@ cabezon : I haven't heard anything from Chapman yet. I guess we should hear in another few weeks. To be honest Chapman was my back up and since i have been accepted at USC I am a little less worried. But I 'll let you know when i hear from them. Have you heard from other schools you have applied to ?

@ Robert : Thanks Robert.. and RW Productions.. very impressive yourself, I must say.

@ Dave : Pretty exciting this board is, isn't it ? I found it just after learning I was accepted. Its great getting in touch with fellow applicants / soon to be classmates. Hoping to hear from you soon


----------



## Turu (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!

So recap... Jazz, Dave14, RKW, LWarrenT, joenyc, Veru, Lf47 and Turu.. we've been accepted into Stark! And I miss someone, I'm sure”¦ 

Some questions: Have you confirmed?? Has someone applied to UCLA PP? What do you do if you have to choose between them? (No, it's not my case”¦ but could be)

However, I'm really excited! I spend hours looking for housing in LA! But more important is talking about producing! Your works are really interesting! I do not have any online, meanwhile here is the web of my work: www.antena3.com

See you soon!

Turu


----------



## MovieLover (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Turu! My name is Dani and I am also for Madrid! I have been accepted into the Producing program at AFI. When are you moving to LA? How is the house searching going? I haven't started looking yet.

Anyway, keep in touch!


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys! I had a call from a producing professor at Chapman yesterday.  She said she just wanted to get a feel for what I was like in person...so I kind of phone interview I guess...but it wasn't really scheduled at all, very informal.  Anyway, she said decisions should be made very soon, within the next couple of weeks! EEK!


----------



## cabezon (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Kalie good luck! Did you receive an email too? 

I received an email Sunday night requesting an interview. I'm supposed to do a phone interview, I think lol. They interviewed me last year in person and I was waitlisted.

Maybe I'll get a call this week.


----------



## magicmyk (Mar 24, 2009)

Has any one else heard from UCLA yet?


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cabezon - 

I got an email on Sunday night and then I emailed her back Monday morning thinking we'd set up a date for an interview in person, since that is what I've had to do with the other schools, but instead just received the phone call Monday afternoon.  I was really relieved though cause I live in Georgia and flying around the country is getting expensive! I'm sure you'll get a call soon, but I would maybe email them (my email was from Barbara Doyle) just to remind them.  

Magicmyk - 

I had an interview at UCLA last week, but haven't heard anything since then.  I have no idea when decisions will be made, but my interview was really awkward so I'm not counting on a positive response...


----------



## magicmyk (Mar 24, 2009)

Kalie,

I know decisions have been going out for about two weeks now. Since you just had your interview last week, I assume they're still trying to hammer down the final 15.

I know some offers have already been made though.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Kalie,

I did the exact same thing as you. Received an email from Barbara Doyle on Sunday, repsonded Monday morning. I gave her the times I was available but haven't heard anything since. Perhaps I'll just receive a call sometime today or this week. 

Good luck! Hope to see you in class this fall


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure you'll get the call soon! Best of luck! And hope to see you in class in the fall too!


----------



## rkw (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by Dave14:
> Hello Warren/Jazz/Veron,
> 
> I just found this site 20 minutes ago.  I wanted to contact the people on this board who are entering into the Stark Program next fall.
> ...



Congrats! Dave, though I guess you missed my name in the pool... Good to know we're gonna to classmates.


----------



## rkw (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by Turu:
> Hi everyone!
> 
> So recap... Jazz, Dave14, RKW, LWarrenT, joenyc, Veru, Lf47 and Turu.. we've been accepted into Stark! And I miss someone, I'm sure”¦
> ...



hey Turu, I've confirmed with Stark recently. Have you? 

And about UCLA PP: I believe I am in that case, but I still love USC a little bit more... So you can surely expect to meet me this fall.


----------



## matt kendzior (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all, 

      I am a current UCLA Producers Program student. If any of you have any questions concerning the program or the admissions process (I went through this last year and the waiting period is far from enjoyable), then please feel free to post them to this thread or message me. Congratulations to all those who have interviewed and been accepted. 
For those that have not yet heard a decision or didn't get that acceptance email, there is a summer institute in producing being offered. I mention this because it consists of many of the classes that I have and will take during my two years at UCLA. This is an incredible opportunity as professional internships are also part of the institute's curriculum. Take advantage of the resources and connections that UCLA has. Check out the Summer Institute for Motion Picture Producing at http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/


----------



## cabezon (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey gang, I just got word that I've been accepted to the producing program at Chapman!


----------



## Jazz (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally posted by cabezon:
> Hey gang, I just got word that I've been accepted to the producing program at Chapman!



that's great news cabezon.. Congratulations !!!


----------



## VeritasFilm (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from the UCLA Producers Program... Accepted! 

Got the e-mail for the interview last Thursday, and was interviewed just yesterday, so this was all really unexpected.


----------



## cabezon (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats Veritas!


----------

